# Let's start an actual support group



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

Who wants to start an online friend group that uses Yahoo Messenger or something else to communicate? 
This is what I'm thinking:
We start a nice sized group where we just befriend everyone, make it a safe, non-judgemental place. That way, we have people to talk to. Like, if we went out to go do something by ourselves, we could have people we can text, or IM, or email, and talk to. If you ever felt like going home, you could just message someone. Tell them that you wanted to go home because it was scary, and they would make you feel better, or at least tell you that it was okay if they couldn't offer words of encouragement.

I know that I'm home alone most of the time, and so I can totally help in organising something if people are interested! 
There would be no requirements for you to sign in every day, you don't have to always talk to people. I know how overwhelming feeling pressure to talk to people can be, but I figure since it would be words on a screen, most of us here would be comfortable with it! 

We don't have to share personal information at all, just thoughts and feelings about things.

The only real rules I can think of is: Treat others the way you want to be treated, don't take advantage of people, this will not be something you use for booty calls, and won't be some sort of dating source. However, I can't keep people from meeting up if this thing takes off. That's fine. I just want it to be a safe, welcoming environment, and not something that people abuse.

Who would be even remotely interested in this? I know it sounds like exactly what this site does, but I feel that it's very hard to get to know people here...I don't know, maybe people think it's a dumb idea, but it's worth trying, right?


----------



## Weber (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd be more then interested in being apart of this. I feel like its something that i could really benefit from, and i feel like i could be of help to others aswell. How do i get started?


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

Weber said:


> I'd be more then interested in being apart of this. I feel like its something that i could really benefit from, and i feel like i could be of help to others aswell. How do i get started?


To be honest, I'm not sure how to start it without a few other people! I would just say, subscribe to this thread and let's see how many other people are interested in it!


----------



## Steestee (Feb 20, 2014)

You're right, it sounds a lot like what this site is supposed to be. That being said, I would be all for it. There are way too many stupid rules and too much admin intervention and censorship on here.


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

This sounds cool, I'm down.


----------



## AberrantP3ngu1n (Apr 28, 2014)

This sounds like a pretty good idea  count me in


----------



## lea2702 (Nov 15, 2013)

I`m in :clap


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

I was waiting for a thread like this. I'm in 

Yeah we can give on demand advice and help. If you need help with anything technical PM me. I recommend Google Hangouts.


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

Nanuki said:


> .
> I'm extremely uncomfortable with speaking english though, so if you're thinking of voice chat I'll pass, haha.


I can't talk on the phone with anyone other than my mother, so I completely understand! It would be text-based, like here! No video or verbal chatting unless you're comfortable with it.



Steestee said:


> You're right, it sounds a lot like what this site is supposed to be. That being said, I would be all for it. There are way too many stupid rules and too much admin intervention and censorship on here.


 The censorship is one of the reasons, actually. I hate it. I also hate the rules. I'd like to be able to at least un-censor the cuss words, because I'm old enough to decide if I want to see that or not.



TheaterofHope said:


> I was waiting for a thread like this. I'm in
> 
> Yeah we can give on demand advice and help. If you need help with anything technical PM me. I recommend Google Hangouts.


Doesn't Google Hangouts use like, video and voice chatting? I don't think most people would be comfortable with that. I know I wouldn't be.

Originally when I started this thread, I was thinking yahoo messenger because you can have sort of a private conference/chat room, you can download the client, use a web browser-based one, and you can also get it on most old cell phones and smart phones, and I've been using said messenger since I was, like, 10 or so, haha.

Since you people are interested in this, I'd like to hear everyone's opinions!


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds fun, I'm willing to get involved in this


----------



## Weber (Apr 18, 2014)

Cant think of all the factors, but i personally use skype alot. you can use whichever type of communication you prefer and you can start private group chats between contacts. I can think of though that you may have to change privacy settings.


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

Skype could work, I just don't want people pressured into voice chatting! I know that's what that is used for sometimes! 

Our options are:
Skype
Google Hangouts (I shall research this)
Aol Instant Messenger
MSN Messenger
Yahoo Messenger
Maybe some sort of ICQ group...I can't really think of any more right now!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm always looking for a way to practice these days, so yeah.


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll try! I will shower you all with completely facetious compliments to cheer you up.

Go Team USA! And by USA I mean *U*nited *S*ocial *A*nxiety-ers, or something like that!

No? Not good? Sorry...I'll shall promptly return back inside of my musty corrugated cardboard box and play with the skeleton shell of a cricket dangling in a cobweb at the corner where the spider used to be before I claimed this cavernous interior of delightfully pink packing peanuts as my domain! Oh the ghostly remains of a cricket, it's safe now, we're safe...that arachnid fiend will never harm you again..it is naught but a messy ooze filling the gaps in the bottom of my shoe.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

Just a heads up, I'm done with this site aside from this thread.

It'd be awesome if we could get this started by next week.


----------



## monkhe (Mar 11, 2014)

Batty said:


> Just a heads up, I'm done with this site aside from this thread.
> 
> It'd be awesome if we could get this started by next week.


agreed, I think starting a yahoo group sounds like the best option


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds awesome. I'm not familiar with google hangouts but I dont mind skype. The default can be to type and those wanna talk a bit can do so. No pressure. I don't care much about the censorship but it would be nice to have a non judgemental community. There are too many people who dont have SA on this site.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

some type of messaging thing would be tight, I dont wanna actually speak with anyone haha


----------



## scilentor (Feb 8, 2014)

Nanuki said:


> I only know skype and it works pretty well for groups. You simply invite others and it's like a 24/7 chat room with the option of voice/cam. The nice thing is it keeps track of messages even while you're offline, so you can respond to people who aren't even there right now.
> 
> But anything is fine with me.


+1 to this.

I'm also for the skype. It's IMO the best choice in my opinion for it's versatility.

_ps. If someone creates the skype group pm me in here so I'll give my skypename so you can add me in there. _


----------



## lea2702 (Nov 15, 2013)

Skype sounds good to me

I don`t really know any of the other messengers though


----------



## Weber (Apr 18, 2014)

What say we get on this and start organizing a yahoo group? I'd take initiative but i dont know my way around yahoo.


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

I might have to put this on the back burner for a while guys, I'm sorry
Some personal stuff just came up with that I have to deal with


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry guys...My mom got put in the hospital and is trying to get over a really bad case of pneumonia...we found out she's got emphysema, and there's a lot of stupid things going on at my parent's house that I have to help with, and my main laptop somehow lost it's operating system...

Anyway...Are you guys still interested in this kind of support group? Has anyone done anything with it? 

I'm going to start putting things together, and I'll let you guys know what happens when I do. 

Again, sorry it's taking so long...


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds exactly like this website. Why not use the chat room on this website? I like your attitude a lot but I don't see the point.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Imbored21 said:


> Sounds exactly like this website. Why not use the chat room on this website? I like your attitude a lot but I don't see the point.


That's what I was thinking but I didn't want to ruin the excitement.

I can only guess that she wants to have an ACTUAL support group which this chat is certainly not. My impressions from last time I tried it were of a bunch of regular members chatting with each other about stuff I didn't have a clue about and a lot of people just sitting silent on the outside.

BUT.

If this new group does not have a moderator/coordinator or any rules, it's bound to become just like the chat room here, ie. it will be dominated by the most social people and it will actually not be a support group at all.


----------



## Marz9734 (May 27, 2014)

count me in too!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

I like this idea because it seems like a more personal version of this website, count me in!


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd like to be a part of this if you don't mind. I definitely need to work on my conversational skills.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Batty sorry to hear about your mom I hope she gets well!

I'd be interested in this but I use skype for the most part and I'm not familiar with yahoo at all, but whatever y'all decide on would be cool.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

I vote for use of skype.


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Mrpopular1989 (May 26, 2014)

Count me in too! (although I still love this sight as well).

Anything is worth a try. I would probs get anxious about appearing on Skype but texting people etc would be really good thing, or using yahoo or whatever.

Great idea!


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Sounds exactly like this website. Why not use the chat room on this website? I like your attitude a lot but I don't see the point.


Maybe if you actually read the thread, and what everyone was saying about it, you would see the point.

The people on this website troll others, put each other down, and create a very negative place. I want a group of people who actually care about each other, and want to help each other by being supportive. This website is not supportive.

Why bother posting in my thread when you don't want to be a part of it? That's how people end up on my ignore list!

I'm sorry if this is coming off as me being a *****, but it's seriously a pet peeve of mine for people to do this...I mean there's no point, you're just trying to discourage me because who knows why.


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

masterridley said:


> That's what I was thinking but I didn't want to ruin the excitement.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> If this new group does not have a moderator/coordinator or any rules, it's bound to become just like the chat room here, ie. it will be dominated by the most social people and it will actually not be a support group at all.


Well, uh, thanks for waiting until another person ruined it?

There will be moderators, there will be rules, and people will be kicked out for violating the rules. It will not be as strict as this website, if members want to talk about something that's controversial, or use curse words, they'll be allowed to do so. If they have a problem with my moderating, they can go "Batty I think you suck as mod, you should go such an egg," and I can go "Why do you think I suck?" Instead of insta-banning the person who said that.


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

Stilla said:


> Batty sorry to hear about your mom I hope she gets well!





Nanuki said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom, best wishes for her to get better soon.


Thank you for the kind words, guys! <3 We hope she's getting better. At least she finally has a reason to quit smoking!


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

So far, I've counted about 20 people who are interested in this.

I will be making a Skype group for now, after I set some rules and boundaries up.

Is anyone interested in helping to be a volunteer moderator? PM me of you would like to!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I suppose there will be moderators by time zone? Not volunteering, just suggesting.


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> I suppose there will be moderators by time zone? Not volunteering, just suggesting.


Definitely, there will have to be. But I'm not sure if people are willing to do it!


----------



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

Batty! I'm always on Skype, I would very much like to join the group. However, I can't handle the work of moderation.


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

ShineGreymon said:


> Batty! I'm always on Skype, I would very much like to join the group. However, I can't handle the work of moderation.


I added you to my list of people to invite! And don't worry, that's understandable. I only want people who -want- to be mods to do it! Otherwise it might end badly, haha.


----------



## ytf (Mar 10, 2014)

I might be interested aswell!


----------



## hermish (Nov 18, 2013)

I would like to join too!


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I would be very interested in this.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

what does a moderator do?


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

This is a great idea Batty! :clap
And yeah, what would the moderator do for this specific support group?

I think what masterridley was trying to say, in other words, is that you should plan this out really well because all it takes to turn a support group around is one influential person or one tiny mistake. (I think?) I do see what he means by this, but I also see the many benefits of creating a support group and in all honesty, I think he was just trying to help you from his experiences on here.

Also, I hope your mum is doing better now! :heart

P.S. You can swear on Skype!?  I didn't know that!


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Sure. I'd join.


----------

